# هو مجتهدًا أو هو مجتهدٌ؟



## jmt356

اي من هتين العبارتين صحيحة: 

هو مجتهدًا
أو
هو مجتهدٌ

أظنُّ أنَّ العبارة الأولى صحيحة لأنَّ هناك كلمة "يكون" (أيْ، "هو [يكون] مجتهدًا") ولكنها غير مكتوبة


----------



## cherine

مادامت "يكون" غير موجودة، فلا حاجة لتخَيُّل عملها. الصواب هو "مجتهدٌ"، لأنها خبر.


----------

